# So proud of my Pup!!!!



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

My Bailey Boy passed his CGC!!!! My 11month old little monster is a CGC. I was so proud. This past saturday was my first dog show ever and it was very cool. It was put on by our local Golden club so there were tons of goldens around plus other breeds as well. I was extremely nervous being a newbie but the pup did great. My tester said that his only slight infraction (by no means large enough to fail) was that when I walked near the other dogs he seemed to show 1 second of too much attention. She then continued to say "but he is a young golden and he held himself together nicely." I finally got to see all the other events like obedience and rally in real life. Another lady from my training class took 1st place in rally....all in all a great day and I was so proud of my dog. Next step???......maybe agility when he gets older


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

That's terrific! Congrats!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Way to go Bailey!!!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations! That is fantastic!


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Wonderful! I can see how you'd be so proud of him. He's absolutely darling as well.  Congratulations to you and Bailey.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice job! I hope you get involved in AKC companion events! It's alot of fun!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice work, Baily! That is a wonderful accomplishment.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Good job, young Bailey boy. I'll bet your pop is proud!


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Way to go Bailey!! Congratulations.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice work you two. Extra cookies for Bailey.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

That's awesome! Congratulations!!!


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Congrats!! That's great!!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Good for Bailey and Good for you!!!
You both should be proud


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words....at training this weeks our instruction annouced to the class that we got the CGC and the other lady took 1st in Rally. She also told me after the class that I seemed extremely pumped up in class and she is already noticing a difference in my dog due to my energetic behavior. I can't wait for our next show!!!!!! P.S. I never thought my dog would pass because he is a little crazy and has a ton of energy and liked to jump on people ETC. but if you put in the time and work and exercise any dog can do it. Thanks again


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Way to go!!
You should be proud of Bailey and of yourself!!!!!
You love what you spend time with....


----------



## kpence (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats! Nice to have that first show behind you! I am just getting to the stage where I am beginning to "think" about showing our 7mt old pup Maggie. Its seems like something we would enjoy but I KNOW its alot more difficult than it looks!! and probably much harder on the nerves that it seems. May I ask, what made you take the plunge and enter your first show?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Woo-hoo, congrats!


----------

